# Bands versus shot weight



## Flying balls (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone done an analysis of band/tube strength versus shot weight to establish good matches? Can't find it in search.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is no simple answer to your question. It depends on what you are trying to do. If you want high speed, then you want to use very light ammo and your bands do not need to have a heavy draw. If you want lots of power (in terms of joules or foot pounds of energy), then you want to use heavier ammo and bands with a heavier draw. For target work, you want something more in the middle. For hunting, the requirements are yet different again. For some information, you can check here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21549-slingshot-science-1-tapering/

For good suggestions on flatbands, try this:

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

You can get a pretty good idea by looking at what folks have been using in the Speed Freaks and Power Rangers competitions:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/

For hunting, you might check out the following:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

and just peruse the hunting threads to see what folks are using.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Flying balls (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Charles, I shall look through these and try to work out a simple system. I guess as a beginner that target practice will be the first thing and then develop towards small game/vermin. It should be possible to develop a matrix to cover most options don't you think? But of course I don't yet understand all the requirements for "high speed" etc.

Again, thanks.


----------

